

Explain This, crowdsourcing journalistic questioning and answering - smag
http://explainthis.org
Will http://explainthis.org prove to be a useful way to crowdsource journalistic questioning and answering?
======
newsio
Needs more input to be useful, IMHO. Crowdsourcing doesn't work with a small
sample size.

